# أدر مشاريعك مع Excel 2007



## احمد خليل2006 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

​
إليكم الداهيه بيل جيتس​




وكيفية ادارة مشروعاتك مع احدى مجموعة اوفيس 2007 الاوهوEXCEL 2007​
Microsoft Office.Excel.2007.for.Project.Managers​



​

اليكم الروابط

 تورنت:33:​
http://www.4shared.com/file/73482226/b3ee4374/Microsoft1OfficeExcel2007forProjectManagersWiley2007pdf_mininova.html​
الرابط المباشر:3:​
http://www.4shared.com/file/73482477/bd13fb15/MicrosoftOfficeExcel2007forProjectManagersWiley2007.html​


----------



## eng_houssam (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي .
بالحقيقة يوم بعد يوم يذهلنا اكسل بالإمكانيات التي يحتويها وهو بالحقيقة مهم جداً للمهندسين وللمدراء.
أنا قمت لفترة باستخدامه بجدولة بعض المشاريع ولكن الحق يقال هو مساعد فقط للـ MS Project أو فقط من أجل الجدولة والمتابعة البسيطة ولكن مع ارتفاع أولوية المشروع وأهميته لا يمكن استخدام الاكسل دوماُ كبرنامج إدارة.


----------



## virtualknight (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع والمميز وفعلا هو مساعد رائع للأدارة في مجال المشاريع


----------



## anwerbasha (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد ان اي مهندس لا يجيد الexcel ذلك البرنامج الرهيب يفقد نصف امكانياتة كمهندس


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (29 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot Eng./Ahmed


----------



## iase2000 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## تامرالمصرى (29 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا مشاركة متميزة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






بارك الله فيك - وجزاك الله كل خير








والله الموفق


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا*​



شكرا لك ياباشمهندس / احمد الطيب
وشكرا لجميع من قام بالرد على موضوعى


----------



## مننك (1 يناير 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (2 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (2 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيرا م/أحمد


----------



## thewolf6 (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور يالغالي... وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

الله يكرمك


----------



## didiplani (14 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي


----------



## رابح فضل الله (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا بشمهندس احمد الكتاب ممتاز


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس126 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك جدا على هذا الكتاب 
فبرغم معرفتى القوية بالبرنامج الا اننى فوجئت بوجود اوامر اخرى هامة


----------



## mazen maher (17 يناير 2009)

Thanks Alot For Your Effort


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة لي .. تزداد معرفتي بإمكانيات البرنامج الهائلة مع تطور احتياجاتي منه.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير

يبدو أني كنت أهتم بأمور كبيرة كالـ Pmp و الماستر و غيرها و نسيت أن هناك مهارات صغيرة قد تفيدني أكثر فيما يخص عملي الحالي 

شكرا


----------



## Engineer.Amr (26 يناير 2009)

يا ريت يا شباب اذا حد بقدملنا البرنامجين من خلال مشروع كمثال وكيفية العمل فبالمثال الكثير من الخفايا يتم التعامل معها وشكرا لكم


----------



## alwafa (1 فبراير 2009)

*شكراَ جزيلاَ*​


----------



## bryar (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم القيمة


----------

